# Oddity



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Got a little bored...so I decided to snoop the Internet for something interesting, and came across these fellas!

Damascus Goat:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

creepy


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Most terrifying goat I have seen. How can they even eat with that mouth. It looks like they cut their ears?


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

That's scary. Poor thing looks mutilated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They have some very odd looking goats over in the middle east countries.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

If you google them, they have the strangest looking udder I have ever seen...not to mention that face


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree, looks like mutilated ears.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is horrifying :/


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like something you'd expect to exist in the future but not now lol


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

For some reason this reminds me of Princess Leia,.. Lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I find those images really horrific. I dont understand why they would cut their ears off, and also why they are place value on individuals with such severe jaw deformities, to the detriment of the animal's health and welfare.

It is interesting though when you do some reading about the damascus shami goats, true breeders actually cull animals with severe overbites like those in the original post in this thread, as they recognise that they are at a disadvantage when eating, suckling and even breathing. Here is a more moderate doe from a breeder, though she does still have an overbite:










And one that has a normal bite:










A mature buck (I love the horns)










45 days old, notice all these kids have good bites and their roman nose is not extreme










In the milking parlour ... the udder conformation is a bit different to what we are used to seeing but in this particular dairy the goats are capable of 0.8 - 1 gallon a day which is impressive given they are dual purpose goats not solely dairy goats.










This doe did 8.5L a day so thats 2.3 gallons. 


















I guess like any country, there are reputable breeders, and then there are others.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are some udders! They really are set back and so are the teats. The kids must nurse from the rear- which would make sense if the herd had to keep
moving- at least the kids could nurse as the moms walked! I love their ears! Good heat dispersal! (like Elephants).


----------

